# Claiming which benefits will cause difficulties for getting EEA3 and EEA4 later?



## saima.manchester (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone.
My husband is an EEA citizen (Danish) and I'm non- EEA family member, we also have a 5 year-old daughter.
We are living here in Manchester UK since April 2011, I am working full-time 53.5 hours and my husband is working as self-employed 20 hours. I have 5 year-residence card (EEA2) and my husband has blue registration certificate (EEA1), which we both obtained 2 years ago.
Now my questions are:
1- Which benefits can we claim if we are on low income?
2- Claiming which benefits will cause difficulties for getting EEA3 and EEA4 later?
3- Can we apply for Child Benefit, Child Tax Credit, Working Tax Credit and Housing Benefit?
4- We have applied for EEA family permit for my husband's parents. Will claiming any of those benefits cause problem for getting their EEA permit? 

I was reading somewhere that we can qualify for Child Benefit, Child Tax Credit, Working Tax Credit if we are on low income, and also Housing Benefit. Is that true and claiming which benefits will create difficulties for our EEA3 and EEA4 in future and also EEA family permits for our parents?

We have some savings, but still would like to know what is available regarding social security benefits for us without getting our immigration status into trouble.

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## PinkOrange (Apr 20, 2013)

Some one please answer this question. I am in the same situation. We need benifits like everyone else is getting. But we also don't need problems in the end to get final PR. 

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

'You need benefits like everyone else is getting' 

Why assume everyone else is getting something you are not? I am unemployed and have a child with a disability. I get no benefits and i am British with no visa worries.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't know the answer to your question but I know your question is indicative of why the British have so many problems with immigration, and why it is so hard to get a visa.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


PinkOrange said:


> Some one please answer this question. I am in the same situation. We need benifits like everyone else is getting. But we also don't need problems in the end to get final PR.
> 
> Thank you.


Often times, there are questions that do not need to be answered.

Myself, a NON-BRITISH- felt bother by the question. Why? The excessive amount of taxes I paid to the system (50% of my earnings), the obscene amount of hours I worked (80-90 hrs/weekly) and the days I spent flying for work (away from my family) To then hear/read: benefits everybody else is getting!! Really!

However, the regulations are clear and EU-Nationals are entitled to the same benefits locals rightfully get, and it will not affect any application for Permanent Residency (EEA3-EEA4). Mind still a solid evidence (P60's + others) of having exercised treaty rights for the previous 5 years is still required.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sam76 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi 

As per the European law you are eligible for the benefits same as local state members but it all based on EEA national. Child Benefit , Tax credits wont affect your PR outcome. Make sure your EEA national maintain his Treaty rights to get PR without much hassle.

Many Thanks

Sam


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Often times, there are questions that do not need to be answered.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, part of the problem of so many people claiming benefits in the UK is that *the UK has so many benefits*. 

Other European countries do not have said benefits (try getting something out of Spanish, Romanian, Hungarian benefits system) therefore people are drawn to the UK to claim such benefits.

Until the welfare/benefits system is overhauled and reduced in the UK, British taxpayers will continue to fund economic migrants.


----------



## PinkOrange (Apr 20, 2013)

Crawford said:


> As I understand it, part of the problem of so many people claiming benefits in the UK is that *the UK has so many benefits*.
> 
> Other European countries do not have said benefits (try getting something out of Spanish, Romanian, Hungarian benefits system) therefore people are drawn to the UK to claim such benefits.
> 
> Until the welfare/benefits system is overhauled and reduced in the UK, British taxpayers will continue to fund economic migrants.


Economic migrants out of the Europe. We European are not economic migrants.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

PinkOrange said:


> Economic migrants out of the Europe. We European are not economic migrants.


If you are in the UK and claiming benefits I would say you are !


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


PinkOrange said:


> Economic migrants out of the Europe. We European are not economic migrants.


Please, I beg you to please use at least something called: Google and try to find the meaning of European Economic Area. 

Furthermore and in order to expand your knowledge, please read about the four freedoms.

Sorry I have to go now, my connecting flight is ready to go.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Crawford said:


> As I understand it, part of the problem of so many people claiming benefits in the UK is that *the UK has so many benefits*.
> 
> Other European countries do not have said benefits (try getting something out of Spanish, Romanian, Hungarian benefits system) therefore people are drawn to the UK to claim such benefits.
> 
> Until the welfare/benefits system is overhauled and reduced in the UK, British taxpayers will continue to fund economic migrants.


If you live near NYC stop by my office, we can chat about it. Coffee is on me! I'll pay for it, in the exact same way I pay my UK taxes :frusty:

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I am originally from Thailand but have been a UK resident for over 12 years. My Brit husband and I have worked, paid taxes and never claimed or received anything except NHS treatments very occasionally. We never even get a wheely bin or street lights... We have to fix our own road yearly and soon fix a bridge because the local Council is broke and/or unwilling! 

It is disgusting to see some people from the UK and elsewhere feeling so entitled to so many benefits when they possible have contributed nothing or so little to the society. If you really are having difficulties in life, asking for some help is OK by me, but it is not something that you should claim because you can not because you need it. It is morally very wrong!

The worst thing I have experienced is having heard someone using "my wages" to refer to "Child Benefits"! The stupid govt should stop encauraging people to have more kids. We want quality not quantity!


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You can not be serious.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

PinkOrange said:


> Economic migrants out of the Europe. We European are not economic migrants.


I'm trying to understand. Presumably you came here to work. You work, congratulations having found work when so many native born Brits can't find work.

You want benefits 'like everyone else is getting'. 

So how do you figure you're not an economic migrant? You're working (making money you couldn't make in your home country) and you want benefits. These two factors make you an economic migrant. No-brainer, really.


----------

